# Max. Tol. and Pings



## fbrem (Feb 26, 2010)

some recent orchid and ping blooms

Pinguicula moranensis 'Superba'











Ping. x 'Sethos'





This one is pushing 2 buds, pot 'em small and they stay that way, 3 years w/o repotting





Ping moctezuma x gigantea





Tolumnia Popoki 'Mitzi' (the red one) and William Thurston (last few blooms)





Maxillaria sanguinea










Forrest


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 26, 2010)

:clap: Normally maxi don't appeal to be BUT when they bloom like this - it really grows on me! :drool::drool:


----------



## fbrem (Feb 26, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: Normally maxi don't appeal to be BUT when they bloom like this - it really grows on me! :drool::drool:



Yeah, this one really works hard every Jan-Feb. my favorite thing, besides the 2-4 blooms/lead, is that it stays very compact, it's been in that 3 1/2" for 3 years now.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 26, 2010)

Lovely Tolumnia and that Maxillaria sanguinea is very presentable as well.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2010)

Good job on the maxi. Is it fragrant? Popoki Mitzi! :drool: one of my favorites! 
Why keep the pings small?


----------



## Hera (Feb 26, 2010)

Love the Maxillaria. This one has been on my wish list. Nice.


----------



## nikv (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a little Max. sanguinea in my collection. I hope it grows up to be a lovely as yours!


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2010)

That's an awesome blooming of the Maxilaria Forest.


I've had some Ping blooms too. A lot of he carnivorous plants have some amazing and beautiful blooms.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 26, 2010)

I really like the Maxillaria, well flowered all the way around. Good job. That is a species I should try someday.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 26, 2010)

The maxi is wonderful! Keep it on that track and you'll get a cultural award with it in a few more years. The pings too are a hoot. Unfortunately I lost mine to The Fungus With Three Heads a couple summers ago. 

Neat stuff, thanks!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome Maxillaria sanguinea!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

I love the Maxillaria too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2010)

That is a great Maxillaria -- wow!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 27, 2010)

very cool!!! I esp. like that maxi!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 27, 2010)

WOW!!! I love them all!! Do you have pings potted in sphagnum??? Shouldn't they sit in water?


----------



## fbrem (Feb 27, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> WOW!!! I love them all!! Do you have pings potted in sphagnum??? Shouldn't they sit in water?



the potted pings are in peat, sand, perlite mix. the one on the pumice stone has no media and is usually sitting in water. As for the others thay are all in undrained containers, I've found they grow very well this way if I don't over water them.

Forrrest


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 27, 2010)

i have not been able to grow pings in anything but straight sphagnum
good growing!


----------



## paphreek (Feb 27, 2010)

They're all nice, but I love the Maxillaria!:clap:


----------

